# Real SE-R or no?



## mynameishello (Jun 10, 2009)

Hey guys. I'm looking to buy an SE-R, but wasn't sure if this one is real or fake with just badges. Can you guys help me out by looking at this site? Thanks a bunch.

EmpireAutomotiveGroup| Vehicle Profile


----------



## Lightning4122 (May 26, 2008)

looks real...bumpers, red seats, gauges, spoiler, tails, wheels...if u have a chance to go look at it open up the engine bay, big plastic cover should b silver not black


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*NISSAN ALTIMA SE-R*

Hey
Are you still looking for ALTIMA SE-R?


----------

